# Ganglion Cyst in Wrist



## joshuacrsb (5 Aug 2016)

Hello everyone,

I am working on getting back into shape, after a disastrous diet doing my undergrad (I am 26) and just had a ganglion cyst removed from my wrist. I have full range of motion, and almost all my hand strength back (it's been 9 weeks), I was wondering if the surgery I had to get it removed would disqualify me from joining the Reserves as an Infantry Officer, it's been a dream since I was like 14 and finally decided to do it. 

Thanks!


----------



## CombatDoc (5 Aug 2016)

joshuacrsb said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am working on getting back into shape, after a disastrous diet doing my undergrad (I am 26) and just had a ganglion cyst removed from my wrist. I have full range of motion, and almost all my hand strength back (it's been 9 weeks), I was wondering if the surgery I had to get it removed would disqualify me from joining the Reserves as an Infantry Officer, it's been a dream since I was like 14 and finally decided to do it.
> 
> Thanks!


You should be fine.


----------



## Jayjaycf (5 Aug 2016)

Ive had a cyst removed from my knee a year or less before I got in. As long as everything is healing fine it should not be a problem I didnt even have to provide doctor note or anything related to the surgery.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (10 Aug 2016)

I had the same thing done and never had an issue at all, however I can't speak for you because everything is case by case but I don't see an issue


----------



## mariomike (10 Aug 2016)

See also,

Will Having a Cyst and Getting it Remove Make Me Inadmissible?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/121591.0

Minor surgery before BMQ  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/119555.0
However one of the things mention in my medical was a small cyst. My doctor filled out a form saying it wouldn't effect me, but that having it excised was an option. 

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## joshuacrsb (13 Aug 2016)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the info.


----------

